# 6 ft or 7 ft trailer?



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I would get a 7 ft. My old stock was 6'8 and was borderline for my 15.3 mare. Also you will get a better resale.


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. I will do that then. I am looking at one to buy on friday. Thanks!!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

lb_cake said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I will do that then. I am looking at one to buy on friday. Thanks!!


good luck with the trailer!!!! make sure that everything is sound and ready to go


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

The trailer is a 1985 2 horse straight load TB 7ft tall horse trailer. It is a kingston. He mailed me some pics and it looks really good. Tires, floors and lights are good. Barely any rust. 1400.00. I cannot wait!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I would definitely go with the 7 ft. tall trailer, especially if your filly is already 16 hds and only 3 yrs. old. She still has some growing to do!


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

I actually had a 77 Kingston bp two horse 7 foot and I LOVED it but had to sell due to moving and needed the extra cash.


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

I am really glad to hear that! Yes, I really feel that this will be the one. I cannot wait to get Ransom used to it. I am going to take him on a short ride just as soon as I get it!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Taller is always better. I have a trailer for sale if you want


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm, what kinda trailer do you have for sale? How much and where are you located?


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

So, I got my trailer today! I am really happy with it so far. Pulls great! My hubby is fixing the inside light in it.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

it doesn't really matter what size of horse you have. It's always a good idea to have at least a seven foot trailer. on the off chance you get a bigger horse or haul a bigger horse for someone, you would want the extra room. plus, it makes for a better ride for the horse. less cramped!


----------

